# Video switch boxes????



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Looking to see if there is even such a thing. 

I need to take outputs from, lets say, a sat box, and DVD player, and then send that signal to a location. These componets are alreay in a media cabinet, and wired to a TV, but I need to send these signals to an alternate location as well.

Need componet outs if possible, and any variety of inputs.

Thanks


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Go to monoprice and check out their switches. Just a quick look there got me this.


----------



## Guest (Jul 6, 2007)

Thank you!!! That is EXACTLY what we needed. 

Thank you very much


----------

